# Nissan Leaf Gen 2 EM57 Gearbox input shaft



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

Nissan Leaf Gen 2 EM57 Gearbox input shaft


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223889510594


----------

